# crested gecko has gone darker than normal?



## erol1984 (Jun 14, 2009)

hi guys the other day i picked up a baby crestie, theses little guys are so cool!
today i misted his tank and afew hours later it sitting on a leaf and has gone quite dark. is this ok or normal? please help!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

they change colour all the time.. its called firing up..

sometimes when temps change.. or in shed they go paler.. etc


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Dont worry, they do change colour depending on temps and mood. Heres my male when fired up and when not:

Normal:










Fired up:










Ed : victory:


----------



## erol1984 (Jun 14, 2009)

that is so cool! this is the 1st one i have had so i got a bit worried. i have 11 lopard geckos so i no what to do with them, however when i saw the crestie i was like omg whats wrong!
thank you


----------

